# Regional Reps



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Due to the size of the task for the south of England, we will split the Southern reps role into South East, South West and South Coast. Consequently we are now looking for volunteers for

southwest_rep
southcoast_rep

Also the eastern side of England is under represented, consequently we are looking for a volunteer for

eastengland_rep

Volunteers for the above roles should send an email to [email protected]

ALL regional reps will shortly receive a TTOC email address.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

The regional reps will be a contact point for members in their region is case of issues, questions or problems.

Their ttoc email address will be published in absoluTTe, in case prospective members wish to communicate with them in order to understand more about the club.

They would attend some (not necessarily all) meets, cruises, etc in their region. They may be asked to sell merchandise and collect / distribute information / flyers etc.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just throwing this in for discussion :

[1] I know we have a committee to decide things but I thought the EGM voted against regional reps. Maybe I missed them but I haven't seen any minutes on any meetings to say this had changed.

[2] I'm concerned that we may need to walk before we run.

As I said just some comments for discussion :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No, the agm voted for regional reps, but NOT regional committees.

We've had regional reps since the agm.

And we need people to contribute to on-going discussions to make things happen. At the moment a small group can't handle ALL the activities that are required.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> No, the agm voted for regional reps, but NOT regional committees.


What about regional committee reps?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I think the People's Popular Front of Judea are much more effective than the Judean People's Popular Front :-X


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I think the People's Popular Front of Judea are much more effective than the Judean People's Popular Front Â :-X


He's not a messiah, hes a VERY naughty boy.... now PI55 OFF!!!!! Â ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How shall we fuck off, oh Lord?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> No, the agm voted for regional reps, but NOT regional committees.
> 
> We've had regional reps since the agm.
> 
> And we need people to contribute to on-going discussions to make things happen. At the moment a small group can't handle ALL the activities that are required.


Oopps my mistake. Sorry.

P.S. MIND YOUR LANGUAGE PLEASE CHAPS


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its not my language, its Monty Python's....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------

